# northern ireland bulk buy



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

could we maybe set up a bulk buy of products for northern ireland members to cut down on delivery costs. if anyone is interested post up the products you would like and how much you want


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

from where


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

were ever is cheapest for product and delivery


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I have just this evening placed an order with CYC.... ah well


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

PDK said:


> I have just this evening placed an order with CYC.... ah well


What did ya order ? Anything good ?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

things like 5 litre bottles cost to much to get delivered if us northern ireland members buy in bulk and then split we could save loads on delivery


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

what sort of products did you have in mind?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

gavinporter said:


> What did ya order ? Anything good ?


Zaino 9 & 10, Leather brush and an EZ Wheel brush:thumb:


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

PDK said:


> Zaino 9 & 10, Leather brush and an EZ Wheel brush:thumb:


OH! nice one m8


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone interested in buckets and grit guards?
They seem quite pricy to post so a bulk buy and collect could save quite a few bucks!
Us Irish are tight with our money, I know!


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

bigdoc, im up for that.

I want 2 buckets and two grit guards.

wouldnt mind a selection of brushes and chemicals either if anyone wants some.


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

It has been brought to my attention that this may be against the forum rules.
I think that unless we use an approved trader we cannot go ahead and as far as i know we don't have any approved traders in Ireland, north or south. (correct me if I'm wrong)
Maybe we should put together a list of wanted goods and have them shipped in bulk for a mainland UK trader???

Anyway I'll start with my wanted list.

2 Buckets and grit Guards
5L Bilbery wheel cleaner
Megs wheel brightner bottle and chemical head
CG orange degreaser
CG new look gel 
Edge pads and flex 3401 adaptor.


If we get a fairly big list together we can put it out to the approved traders to give us a price for whatever they have off the list. I don't mind taking delivery of all and then passing it around from there but being in the south the delivery cost is gonna be higher that having it delivered to the north.
I also don't mind taking a day trip to pass the stuff around from wherever it gets delivered too, within reason.

All those interested, post up and we'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

right lads there maybe something in the pipe line from chem guys but cant say to much at the minute


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice one Billy! :thumb:
Sorry I didn't get in contact before the weekend, had a hectic day friday. 
Hopr to hear more about this in the near future.


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

lol too late i ordered 4 megs gallons, ez detail wheel brush, 476 colly over the weekend, delivery was 10quid off CYC not bad for that lot.


----------

